# Pound Dogs



## jenniferx

Just wanted to highlight this website for those local to the area:

Craigavon Dogs.

This is a pound in Northern Ireland, Portadown. 
It's updated most days. There is always such a variety. Even with the sorts you wouldn't expect. In the last load of months there were at least two bichons, very tiny yorkie, chihuahuas etc... There's a cavalier in there now.

There were also two litters of pups and their mothers. I think strays are in for 5 days before their time is up and surrenders just the two.


----------



## Guest

bump


----------



## jenniferx

Just wanted to bump this up as there is presently an interesting bunch in the pound at the minute inc. all the usual mixes-labs/collies/terrier types and 

x2 Boxers
x2 Irish Wolfhounds
x2 Rotties
1 Doberman
1 German Pointer
1 English Bull Terrier

All dogs just £10, upon 'Out Date'. NB: Dogs are strays/surrenders and thus there isn't always much, if any, info on them.


----------



## tafwoc

I wish i lived in Ireland. Actually maybe its a good thing i don't. There are more and more pedigrees in pounds. Poor things.


----------



## jenniferx

I know, it's very sad. You are more or less guaranteed to find border collies, rotties, labs, JRT's at any given time. 

They sometimes have more unusual breeds like- Irish Water Spaniels.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

tafwoc said:


> I wish i lived in Ireland. Actually maybe its a good thing i don't. There are more and more pedigrees in pounds. Poor things.


same here!

those poor dogs look so scared and lost!

do any of those dogs come over to Scotland, England or Wales?


----------



## GSDlover4ever

more pound dogs! 
Pound Dog Rescue Link » Urgent dogs at risk of being put to sleep


----------



## tafwoc

GSDlover4ever said:


> more pound dogs!
> Pound Dog Rescue Link » Urgent dogs at risk of being put to sleep


What are you doing to me...this is torture


----------



## GSDlover4ever

tafwoc said:


> What are you doing to me...this is torture


oh sadly their is many sites that are similar to the one that i posted 

i shall not post anymore, for now anyway!

:nonod::nonod:


----------



## Leah84

wish i lived closer, i`m desperate to find a new dog who will fit in well here. i could have given a home to one of those poor dogs


----------



## Bratpack

do any of those dogs come over to Scotland, England or Wales?[/QUOTE]

Yes! Our boy Paddy (!) was brought over to Wales by Many Tears rescue, who do a life-saving trip to Ireland whenever they have space, bringing 50 or so dogs of various types and ages back each time. Apparently it's easier to rehome dogs in the UK than Ireland, and the destruction stats make very depressing reading (91% in Limerick where Paddy was from).

I'm very sad for all the dogs on the Craigavon site who are due to "leave" the kennel today.:crying:


----------



## jenniferx

> do any of those dogs come over to Scotland, England or Wales?


For Craigavon I am not entirely sure. There are some small rescue groups that I know collect dogs from the pounds weekly and from the shelters. They end up in Dogs Trust Evesham or Kenilworth as far as I know.

As with a lot of council pounds, some dogs featured on that particular page do end up PTS as I know people who have contacted them only to find out that they have already been put down. It is heartbreaking stuff.


----------



## EmCHammer

Odd - not a single staffie - so used to seeing the english pounds chock full of staffies .


----------



## nic101

god thats so sad 

does the ''due to leave kennel date' mean day of PTS??

wish we could save them all


----------



## GSDlover4ever

nic101 said:


> god thats so sad
> 
> does the ''due to leave kennel date' mean day of PTS??
> 
> wish we could save them all


if they haven't found a rescue that will take them then yes it does 
usually after the 7 day period.


----------



## jenniferx

> Odd - not a single staffie - so used to seeing the english pounds chock full of staffies .


I'd say Staffies appear with medium level frequency through this particular pound. Probably about the same as GSD's. That said, in the shelter I volunteer at I can't remember the last time I even saw a staffie in the last load of months. But they are always coming down in lab and collie crosses.

And yes, the date that is listed is the end of the road for some of the dogs, sadly. For dogs that have been surrendered by their owners I believe it is reduced to two days. If the kennels are not busy they will not PTS until the space is required by an incomer. It varies but there is an average of three new dogs a day. The page is updated every day (not weekends or bank holidays).


----------



## 2Hounds

So sad, lots of nice looking dogs and 2 Irish wolfhounds at that Irish pound this week  really hope they get a home/rescue place.


----------



## jenniferx

For anyone that saw this thread before the wolfies have been taken down before their seven days so they have been reclaimed.

More Poundies.
As well as Craigavon there is.....

(Prices vary- All NI except Louth)

Antrim
Antrim Borough Council :: Residents :: Dogs Alone

Downpatrick have dogs and puppies

Adults
Update Downpatrick Dog Pound Has Adult Dogs And Puppies For Rehoming. Ing Downpatrick Belfast dogs and puppies for sale

Pups
Puppies For Rehoming At Downpatrick Dog Pound inc. Border Collies and Spaniel X Lab Downpatrick Belfast dogs and puppies for sale

Newtownabbey 
Newtownabbey Borough Council - Dogs: Dogs Looking for a New Home

Louth Pound (South of the Border)
Louth Local Authorities - Dogpound


----------



## tezza2266

Wish i could rescue one


----------



## patriciaf

There is a german shepherd in Craigavon Pound (amonst others !!!). Can anyone help them?


----------



## jenniferx

Just another bump for the dogs in this pound. These pounds DO Pts. They cost just £10 if you wish to buy one of these dogs.

Lots of lovely dogs at the minute, inc. Two Newfies, St Bernard, Westies, Akita, Springer and many more.

Dog Control | Craigavon Borough Council


----------



## jenniferx

This pound now has a facebook page you can 'like' and keep up to date with.

Craigavon Stray Dogs - Wall | Facebook


----------



## jenniferx

Just another bump for the dogs in this pound. They are very cheap to buy- just £20.

All the dogs listed that say:
*available for rehoming immediately*

Were either handed in as unwanted by their owners or their holding time at the kennels is up (7days). This pound does destroy the dogs they cannot find homes for 

Right now amongst others there is a Hungarian Vizsla that can be homed immediately.

Dog Control | Craigavon Borough Council


----------



## Cleo38

How sad, they all look quite scared in the pics 

It's heart breaking the amount of dogs that are looking for new homes. I really hope these dogs get a a lovely new home but realise for a lot this just won't happen


----------



## jenniferx

I know, it's so sad. Especially when you consider people have handed their dogs in knowing that the dogs may die if they aren't lucky enough to find a new owner within the week. 

I think that the kennels where they are held have had a lot more interest since they started the facebook page so hopefully that will help but there will always be some that don't make it.


----------



## patriciaf

If a dog is sold for only $20 that is telling people that they are worthless and as a result will be treted as such. Here in Calgary Canada we adopt dogs out for $475 (small) and $375 for large. Just a thought. Patricia


----------



## jenniferx

Hi Patricia. The dogs featured on this page are unwanted- they have either been surrendered by their owners or have been picked up off the streets. Most of the dogs are strays. The fee's are nominal charges to cover their board over the statutory seven days that the council are obliged to hold them before they are destroyed. The kennels are not a rescue- just a holding bay. 

Unfortunately there are just too many dogs for people to pay those sort of figures. The supply far exceeds the demand. In Northern Ireland 1500 unwanted dogs were killed by the councils for 2011-2012. For such a small country with a comparatively low population (with the rest of the UK) that is a shameful statistic.


----------



## Guest

bumpng this


----------



## Guest

bumping this


----------



## Guest

Bumping this. Extraordinary range of great dogs


----------



## jenniferx

Bumping again.

There are new dogs every (working) day.

Dogs at the minute include: JRT's, Lab's, Husky + many more inc. two puppies- a JRT and a springer spaniel. 
Call before travelling to confirm the status of the dog if you are interested.

Dog Control | Craigavon Borough Council


----------



## Wyrd

Anyone know if they reserve dogs? I might be going over in a few weeks again and my mum has just fallen in love with the Springer pup :001_wub:


----------



## jenniferx

Going by the facebook info. - if her owners don't come forward to claim her, there are already four people who have reserved her I am afraid.

It's sad really b/c you get that puppy advertised today and people are falling over themselves to buy her, yet there are dogs that have no interest that have been waiting and waiting and face PTS. That isn't a comment on you Wyrd or your mum- just a general observation about the popular versus unpopular dogs. Forgot to say that the dogs that have *"Available for homing immediately"* are unclaimed and their time is up or they have been surrendered to the council by their owners.


----------



## Grace_Lily

How easily can these dogs be rehomed in England? Is it feasible as long as a UK charity or foster home was available for them?


----------



## jenniferx

Hi Grace,

As far as I know if you were to come over there would be no problem in selecting a dog, taking ownership and bringing it back to other parts of the UK. This is a council pound (or more accurately a kennels that has the council tender) so it is not a rescue in the traditional sense- ie: there are no homechecks or anything like that. They fulfil a statutory council responsibility to hold the dogs for a week.

I do know that Assisi, a local rescue, does collect dogs from the pounds and transfers them to England- they call it "Chance of a Lifetime" 
Chance of a Lifetime


----------



## jenniferx

Lots of dogs in the pounds at the minute>>>>

Craigavon- Many are available for rehoming immediately. 
http://www.facebook.com/craigavonstraydogs
Dog Control | Craigavon Borough Council

I also recently discovered that Carrickfergus Pound has an internet presence on facebook. 
Again plenty of dogs that are able to go to a new home right away. You can read for updates on individuals in the comments attached to their picture. There are depressingly quite a few oldies in there. 

CARRICKFERGUS DOG POUND 02893 351639 DOGS CURRENTLY AT THE POUND | Facebook


----------



## jenniferx

Well just bumping as usual- but I also wanted to share this>

"HAPPY TAILS" - BEFORE + AFTER | Facebook

It is an album of Before/After for the dogs that have come out of Carrick pound. The differences in some of these dogs is incredible, it is like night and day both in physical appearance and how happy they look. I think these pictures are worth a thousand words.


----------

